# [SOLVED] First Build - No video output (underpowered?)



## keo123 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, I have built my new pc but there is no video output and I'm not sure about what i should do next.

I am a software developer who also does some pc maintenance at work, but my hardware skills are pretty basic.

Components:

CPU: AMD FX-6350 3.9GHz 6-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
 I checked another website and calculated that my recommended power supply to be around 370 or so
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P ATX AM3+/AM3 Motherboard
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Video card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 2GB Video Card
Power supply: Cooler Master 450W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

Notes:

So when i power it on, the fans start up with a strong sounding normal boost for about 1 second then the fans seem to go quieter, i guess this could be the problem that the psu is too low?
 I added my parts to pcpartpicker.com and have this warning: "Compatibility Notes - Some AMD 970 chipset motherboards may need a BIOS update prior to using Vishera CPUs."... The motherboard doesn't have onboard graphics so with no video output i haven't updated the bios yet. My motherboard is revision 1
There is this thing which i think looks like the speaker component for the motherboard It doesn't say which way is positive so i've tried both ways and removed ram but there is no beeping.
I put the cpu cooler fan the wrong way, and the motherboard has a poor lock so when i pulled the cooler off, the cpu was attached. I think i didn't do any damage to it though. The cooling compound seems to be applied ok
Haven't installed the hard drives properly yet, only attached an old one and removed it but no bios shown.
There is also one cable i'm not sure if it is needed. Labeled "pci e" from the psu, my graphics card and mother board don't have a slot for it. Also my graphics card doesn't seem to have anywhere for extra power (is this normal?)

I really appreciate your time and any advice!


----------



## keo123 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*

Also on the motherboard i pulled the cpu lock back 180 degrees like i saw in the youtube video for intel, but its different for amd and i should of only pulled it back 90 degrees? Did this kill my motherboard?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*

Hi there. From what you've described you are lacking the additional power supply to your GPU from the PSU that is required for the PCI-E card you are using. 

I've actually made this mistake myself since my R7's additional power supply port was sort of hard to see since the cooling fans that are mounted on the card are so big and bulky they sort of hid the port.

Anyhow, here is an image I took right off newegg of your card and this is the location of the additional power port that is required from your psu. Plug that sucker in and see if you have your video output.


----------



## keo123 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*



shewillnotdie said:


> Hi there. From what you've described you are lacking the additional power supply to your GPU from the PSU that is required for the PCI-E card you are using.
> 
> I've actually made this mistake myself since my R7's additional power supply port was sort of hard to see since the cooling fans that are mounted on the card are so big and bulky they sort of hid the port.
> 
> Anyhow, here is an image I took right off newegg of your card and this is the location of the additional power port that is required from your psu. Plug that sucker in and see if you have your video output.


Hi Sorry i posted the wrong graphics card. I ended up getting Gigabyte GV-N750OC-2GL. GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 700 Series - GV-N750OC-2GL


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*



> So when i power it on, the fans start up with a strong sounding normal boost for about 1 second then the fans seem to go quieter, i guess this could be the problem that the psu is too low?


Avoid those PSU calculators as they are typically incorrect and not enough power can hurt your machine.

In your case, you are okay with 450W, however, your choice in branding of the power supply is quite poor. Cooler Master is not known for their powerful or high quality PSUs.



> I added my parts to pcpartpicker.com and have this warning: "Compatibility Notes - Some AMD 970 chipset motherboards may need a BIOS update prior to using Vishera CPUs."... The motherboard doesn't have onboard graphics so with no video output i haven't updated the bios yet. My motherboard is revision 1


It wouldn't hurt to update the BIOS to the newest version. Since the board is new, if the BIOS does happen to fail, you can claim warranty.



> There is this thing which i think looks like the speaker component for the motherboard It doesn't say which way is positive so i've tried both ways and removed ram but there is no beeping.


Are you sure that you have the speaker plugged into the speaker ports? The positive lead will have an arrow on the connector. This should be connected to the "+" on the motherboard slot for the speaker.



> I put the cpu cooler fan the wrong way, and the motherboard has a poor lock so when i pulled the cooler off, the cpu was attached. I think i didn't do any damage to it though. The cooling compound seems to be applied ok


This is quite a danger.

How did you go about installing the CPU cooler, and how did it come off?

What do you mean by the CPU was attached?

Did you reapply the thermal paste?



> Haven't installed the hard drives properly yet, only attached an old one and removed it but no bios shown.


See if that BIOS update fixes anything.

Where did you look for the hard drive in the BIOS?



> There is also one cable i'm not sure if it is needed. Labeled "pci e" from the psu, my graphics card and mother board don't have a slot for it. Also my graphics card doesn't seem to have anywhere for extra power (is this normal?)


Your graphics card may not require the additional power.


----------



## keo123 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Avoid those PSU calculators as they are typically incorrect and not enough power can hurt your machine.
> 
> In your case, you are okay with 450W, however, your choice in branding of the power supply is quite poor. Cooler Master is not known for their powerful or high quality PSUs.
> 
> ...


Speaker - it was wrong way currently, i switched it back to how i originally had it.

Cpu - Ok so i pulled the lever back 180 degrees rather than 90, so i guess i broke the locking mechanism and making it loose on install. I undid the lever and pulled the cpu cooler off and it was attached. The cooling compound was still a bit wet so i rotated the cpu off it, did not reapply as it looked well distributed (probably another mistake).

Harddrive - I couldn't see the bios or any output at all.. Think we can ignore the hard drive at this stage? So have removed it while i'm still testing it

Graphics card - Can't find any slots for power so yeah i think its not needed now

Also tried with no luck: Placing graphics card in PCIEX16 instead of PCIEX4


----------



## keo123 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*

Thanks guys, i think at this point something i'm just going to get it "repaired" best case scenario I've only screwed up the motherboard. Don't wana risk messing any more of the components up myself


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*

No need to update BIOS. For that matter, I'ld recommend against it. First release BIOS of either revision of the board has native support for FX6350. Newer versions do not address issue.



> when i pulled the cooler off, the cpu was attached. I think i didn't do any damage to it though.


Happens. Usually not a problem. Use a magnifier to confirm you did not bend or break any pins on the processor. Bent pins may be straightened; broken pins means the proc is trashed.



> i pulled the lever back 180 degrees rather than 90, so i guess i broke the locking mechanism and making it loose on install.


Possibly broken. Non-replaceable part.
With the locking lever released, the proc should drop into place with no effort. With the proc in place, it should take some effort to lock the lever down. When the locking lever is down, the proc cannot be installed, and it should not come out of the socket without some considerable force. 

Hard Drive: At this point, you don't want it installed. If the PC will not POST, HDD is only in the way.


----------



## keo123 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*

Thanks gcavan,

OK, I won't be updating the bios

CPU did drop into place with no effort the two times i installed it (and in the correct orientation), the lever has no resistance anymore in lock or release. The plastic cpu holder's corner also bent out when i pulled the lever all the way down where the lever starts, i don't remember giving it that much pressure to pull it down, the plastic also looked flexible so when i did it i thought it was normal.

I sent out a couple of quote requests to get the system running and replace what i've broken  :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*

Shouldn't have to forced into place; can be pushed down with one finger but you should feel some resistance.

Probably looking at a new board. Physical damage to this one rules out any chance of warranty replacement.


----------



## keo123 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*

So i took it into a pc store today, The guy i took it to got it working with the same board (screwed it in tighter or something so the cpu pins are touching the motherboard). Before that, he also tried another new board but it didn't fit my case well as the case looked good but poorly designed. He said i did good for a first build, but i don't see myself attempting another build in a very very long time!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: First Build - No video output (underpowered?)*

At least this system is up and running.

Don't forget, there are MANY YouTube videos that can walk you through the entire process and some of the videos are quite good.


----------

